# Anyone with Boeselager dogs?



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I am looking for people with dogs from Kelly or www.boeselagerkennel.com/index.html . I would like to know what kind of dogs she produces.I thought this would be easier than contacting her buyers separately, like she said I could do with the ones on forums. I am looking for stories and info on what her dogs are like.Are they high drive dogs,have you had any issues(behavioral) with them,are they multi purpose dogs,things like that.The litter I am interested in is her Anka/Zavien pair but any dogs from her will do.

Any negative remarks please PM per rules of the board.I don't want this to turn into a fighting match I am only asking for personal experiences/opinions on her dogs, not on what you _think_ her dogs are like.
Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You may want to make sure you contact Chris Wild, she may know of them.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Nope, I don't recall ever meeting Kelly or any of her dogs in person. I just know her from the forums.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why don't you just get the names of buyers from Kelly and privately ask them? I only know of one on this site...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Her dogs are beauties though!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jane,
I will if I don't get anywhere here but I thought this would be less intrusive and easier if anyone was on here.If someone doesn't want to comment it's easier on the forum than an email or phone call. BTW who is the member here? I came up with Kaiserban or something like that in a search and thought I had seen them here but wasn't sure if it was the same person.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't have any personal experience with her dogs, but after what she went through with Brix's surgery and recovery, I know she truly loves her dogs and wants to do her best by them.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's my opinion too Kendra that is why I want dog info not breeder info.I just don't want to get in over my head and she has some high drive dogs in the lines.I feel very comfortable with her but want to know more of her dogs needs.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Their Progeny are gorgeous especially the one called Boss!! I think the pedigree looks great, your active person, you can handle it.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Heidi.I can offer lots of places to explore and exercise just not sure about a "job" to offer him.At least now I have an awesome trainer to use and good friends to meet up with.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Athena ok with other dogs besides Lexi?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She'll be fine with a pup and growing with one.She's making remarkable progress.Believe me I wouldn't be thinking about it if I didn't think we could handle it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I noticed she has Sables, Dark sables, blacks, and silver sables. Which would you get? I bet whichever you get will be a beauty.

Dang now I want a silver sable GSD.lol


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like a dark sable.I didn't notice silver sables but I don't think I would want that anyway. The dark ones have the wolfie look that I love.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Allie, it's nice of you to ask on here about my dog's, but I don't believe I'm that well known as I don't have a lot of litter's a year. Last year was my first litter in 2 1//2 years, so that took me out of it for awhile. I don't think I've ever had silver sables before. I don't think my dog's produce real drivey dog's. I personally don't want a high drivey dog myself. Allie if you want I can call some of my puppy clients up to ask if it's alright that you can contact them, if you want??
Thanks everyone for the nice comments too


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am looking towards getting a dark sable male from Kelly in 3 years. I think she will find whats best for you. Her dogs are absolutely stunning :wub:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Why don't you just get the names of buyers from Kelly and privately ask them?


IMO this isn't necessarily the way to get "the whole story". This is NOTHING against Kelly, it goes for ANY breeder. Do you REALLY think that a breeder is going to give out the names of buyers that are/were UNHAPPY??(If there are any.) Heck NO. They are only going to give you the names of those that are THRILLED.

I know that the breeder I bought from several years ago won't be giving out MY name as I was far LESS than "happy". But when people post asking about the kennel I have no problem PMing them to tell my story. (FWIW, I am NOT talking aobut the breeder of any of my current dogs!)


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It was a long shot but I thought I'd try. 
I wasn't sure where the silver sable came in either but my head has been cloudy with a pending migraine.
At least I haven't heard anything bad about Kelly's dogs so that is a plus.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tracy, I know that Kelly hasn't had many litters, so the buyers are few. That is why I posted that question to Allie. And after the situation w/Brix, made me wonder why the question was posed publicly. 
Karlo's breeder gave references willingly,all of the dogs bred are listed by registered name and call name on the breeders site as well. 
I would hope most reputable breeders would do the same. Many people who aren't happy with their pups will call out the breeder on certain boards, so google helps sometimes...
It seemed much easier in this situation to just ask Kelly herself.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Had you read this sentence you would know I can contact Kelly for references at anytime I just thought this way might be easier..I know of 2 of her dogs on another forum and wondered if there were others out there on this one.Also in a search I found one of her dogs that I thought I saw the name here.

*I thought this would be easier than contacting her buyers separately, like she said I could do with the ones on forums.*

Brix should have nothing to do with this post and please don't refer to him in it again.After following Kelly and Brix through his surgery and lost times I have more respect for Kelly than a lot of breeders I have talked to.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oops. I thought she had silver sables.

But either way she has gorgeous dogs.lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hey allie,,I know nothing personally about kelly's dogs other than they are beautiful)

soooo if ya get a male and he's to much for ya, I'll take him off your hands LOL


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> hey allie,,I know nothing personally about kelly's dogs other than they are beautiful)
> 
> soooo if ya get a male and he's to much for ya, I'll take him off your hands LOL


Thanks Diane...But I'm sure I will fall hard either way so he will be here forever.Maybe visitation/vacation rights..I guess if he did have a lot more drive then Athena I'd be forced to get into a sport or job.
I'll keep you updated.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Allie,

is this kennel somewhere near you? if so, just ask the breeder if anyone is doing any SchH training, or other training with one of her dogs in the area, if so, go and observe, and maybe ask the people questions in person....just a thought.........

to be honest, i hope the kennel is close, from my past experience i would never buy a pup again unless i could go visit the kennel personally, see other dogs from the litters personally, etc............

i also think, since buying the right pup is such an important thing you should just ask the breeder for references, any good breeder should be more than happy to give this info out, and most people are willing to share things about their pups........don't be shy, you gotta spend 12 plus years with this potential pup........also, researching the line of pup will help you see how consistant the temps are.........

debbie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

allie I would also look into vonryanhaus who is in MA..she seems to have nice dogs from what I've heard of them.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Deb,
No she is in Michigan so a visit is a no go.I respect this breeder with following her through one pups surgery and another one that is a long story.Based on what I have read and communications with her she loves her dogs and goes beyond what most breeders will do for there's.I have also talked with some other breeders and trainers that know her and they give her high recommendations.
I will be contacting some owners that I know are on another forum.I just want to hear from then what she produces.She is also well aware of Athena and what I need temperment wise to fit with her.
Who knows she may not even have any in this upcoming litter that fits me so the search will be on.
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Allie,
i completely understand your situation and the fact that you need to be very choosey as to where the pup comes from, and to make sure you get a stable pup one that will fit in your situation.........

i haven't looked at the breeders website your looking at.......is it workinglines? i also wouldn't cross out showlines either, i think they are a bit more laid back in some respects.........i know several people with showlines and they are completely different in temps compared to my workingline dogs.........not that you can't find good temps in the workinglines, but i think the showlines are more reliable in being more laid back animals..............

i am sure you will be thorough in your search and will get the answers you need....................all the best in your search.........


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like that Spartan person.lol I forget the actual name.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Spartanville, Kelly has a Puck progeny, I believe.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks, I was wondering what the correct name was.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, the correct name is Spartanville. Kelly's A litter was sired by Puck. There are 2 females and a male with her from that litter, to my knowledge. I would talk to her, quite honestly...she knows her dogs better than anyone.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

spartshep said:


> Yes, the correct name is Spartanville. Kelly's A litter was sired by Puck. There are 2 females and a male with her from that litter, to my knowledge. I would talk to her, quite honestly...she knows her dogs better than anyone.


I love ur dogs!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I actually have 2 daughters out of Puck and 1 son. They are out of my girl Layla. Anka who Allie is looking at is a Puck daughter, and her hips and elbows are good/normal. Zavien is OFA~DNA Clear of DM, and also OFA'd hips good elbows normal. I plan on DM testing all of my guy's when I can. I know Allie will make the right decision, what ever that will be. She has been looking and researching for quite some time now. She knows she is more than welcome to contact any references, and I don't just pick out the good ones either ;-) Some breeders might, but I'm not 1 of them. I like to be completely honest when it comes to my dog's, etc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kelly, who is in your avatar? Is that Zavien?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

HAHA!!!! No, that's an old picture of Anka.. Zavien is solid black, and much bigger.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

JW...thank you  Jane...who does that dog in Kelly's Avatar look like....the eyes tell all LOL


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm a breeder of German SLs...AND I have DDR dogs (puppies &( 2 adults co-owned).....I do not know Kelly personally.....however;...I have never heard anything negative about her breeding practices OR her puppies.
Because...the dog world community is rather small (breeders hear of other breeders) etc.....I just thought that it was worth mentioning.
Respectfully,
Robin


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You got that right Connie ;-) My "A" litter out of Puck consist of Anka, Askia, and Arro. I still have them and love them dearly.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Kelly,
you sound like your doing a great job breeding and being honest with people, wish more were like that..............i am sure Allie will be in good hands.....


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Robin  I don't know you personally but Kim is a good friend of mine, and loves you and Carlos, so that say's a lot to me!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kelly, your puck kids DO look exactly like him as connie said, in the eyes,,soooo gorgeous and like I told allie, if she gets a boy and he's to much for her, she can send him to me I'm not that far from her LOL..


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Debbie, I like to be completely honest about my dog's and what they produce. The last thing I would ever do is push a puppy on someone, and then that puppy ends up Lord only knows where. I'm there always for the puppies even as adults, and I will always take a puppy back too. I never want them to end up in a bad home, or in a kill shelter. That's just how I am.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment  and Yes Diane, Puck really throws himself back into his pups!!! I can always tell if it's a Puck puppy before I look at the pedigree


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

boeselager said:


> HAHA!!!! No, that's an old picture of Anka.. Zavien is solid black, and much bigger.


 I guess I need to visit your site! Does Anka have a bit of coat, or is it just the color? She does have her daddy's look~:wub:
YOu were smart to keep the 3 A's!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

No Anka is not coated at all. I don't have any dog's that are coated ;-) Yes, I'm glad I kept all 3 of them too!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Kelly, your puck kids DO look exactly like him as connie said, in the eyes,,soooo gorgeous and like I told allie, if she gets a boy and he's to much for her, she can send him to me I'm not that far from her LOL..


Or me! we can share visitation rights.lol jk.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll see what I can do about visitation rights.. 

Thanks to those who put in there opinion on what you've seen or heard of her pups.I haven't found any bad so that is good.Since asking questions about Puck I really want one of his line.His marking remind me of Athena's and I love her look.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nothing will get you closer to getting Puck's lines then getting Puck's puppy  

Kelly is a very nice and responsible and very supportive person, and her dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love Kelly's dogs :wub:


----------

